# Synchronisation whatsapp



## John-B15 (11 Décembre 2010)

Salut tout le monde,

j'ai acheté l'app whatsapp messenger sur le store francais et je n'arrive pas a l'installer sur mon nouvel ipod touch 4.2.
Le message d'erreur est: "L'application whatsapp messenger n'a pas été installée sur l'ipod XXX car elle n'est pas compatible avec cet ipod."

Vous avez une idée de pourquoi j'arrive pas a synchroniser le bazar (sachant que sur le précédent, j'ai réussi sans probleme) ?

Merci d'avance,
Jb


----------



## elbo (12 Décembre 2010)

Pour la simple et bonne raison que WhatsApp n'est pas compatible iPod... (cf. App Store)


----------

